# HYDROSALPHIX - IVF and hydrosalphix



## sahara (Feb 12, 2004)

Hi

I am a bit concerned that most ladies with a hydro have had the tube removed or cliped. Would it be better to have it clipped before starting IVF. My consultant said I should try IVF twice before looking at having this done. Would it increase my chances if I had it clipped

Any comments

Sahara


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

Depends on the consultant´s views as some think hydrosalphix should be removed prior to treatment while others say it makes no difference. It´s what you feel would be best for you. You may need to discuss it further with consultant.

Ruth


----------

